# Good coyote hunting around Minot?



## magtech (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm new to coyote hunting and looking for a place around minot to hunt coyotes. I hunted for years n years for everything else, but something is telling me to go coyote hunting. I made a homemade e-caller and have a .270 ready n willing to shoot. I know a smaller caliber would be better on the hides but i'm not worried.

Does anyone know a place within 50 ish miles of minot that is good for coyotes, or does anyone need/want someone to go coyote hunting with. I figured i would just setup in a field and get practice on the young ones before they get too smart. Any tips or help will be much appreciated.


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

It will be better too wait until later in the year for when most of the crop is cut. The 270 will be a good gun choice and if you pick a good bullet that will stick together pelt damage will not be too bad.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Just drive outside of minot and set up. There's no magic, there are coyotes inside the city limits of minot. I've seen them. do some scouting and you'll find what you're looking for. I also agree, wait tell after the crops are off and the fur is nicer.

xdeano


----------



## C4L (Nov 4, 2011)

Download some locator howls on that e caller, serenades work too.

Go out at sunset, stop, shut the truck off, be quiet,lights off asap, hit your howl or serenade, listen. You are waiting for responses, don't be afraid to give them another howl, or even multiple serenades if no response comes. Give each spot 15-25 minutes, if you can stand it.
Drive another couple miles and repeat.
Then repeat and repeat.........

When you get responses, and out there you may on 100% of your tries, mark where the coyotes are on your GPS or map.

Do this for multiple nights, try north, south, east, and west. Soon enough you'll have more spots than you need.

As far as when to hunt them, I would wait for a dozen hours, but feel free to experiment for yourself.


----------



## magtech (Mar 9, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I'll try that and get some spots marked out. In a few weeks i may be back posting some pics, if all goes well.


----------

